# Marooned!: On Hiatus until further notice



## Galethorn (Aug 5, 2004)

So, I've got an idea for a D20 Modern game, and would like to either play or GM...just like the title says. Plain old earth, modern era (some time between 1995 and now), with no magic or super powers or anything...

Now, of course, I would say what the idea is, but it's sort of one of those things that works best if the players don't know what the game is going to be about...now, if you're starting to be interested as a player, you should wait until either I or somebody who'd like to GM has taken their place before you 'sign up'...if you'd like to hear the idea as a potential GM, PM me.

Now, it would be best if the PCs were civilians, and not exceptionally high level, but I'm sure exceptions could be made.

So, any interest? Anybody getting painfully curious? Anybody think that perhaps I should abandon the suspense, and just say what it is?


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

I _just_ realized that these forums don't seem to have a personal messaging system, so I'd like potential GMs to email me at...

my EN world posting name at hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok, I changed my mind; I'll reveal the _secret_ theme of the adventure, but only if somebody posts. Yes, I'm being impatient. No, it doesn't involve zombies...

One more hint; doesn't involve aliens.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

I might be interested in playing in this game, as one of my online PBP games has evaporated, and the other two are seeing meager action at best.  I can't GM though, as I am running two campaigns already!


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok, there's the key post that grants the <secret> plot twist...gonna put it in spoiler tags just in case anybody is interested but not wanting to have the surprise ruined...



Spoiler



Jurassic Park! The game would start with the PCs (and possibly NPCs) finding themselves washed ashore on an island after a plane crash, and the island is Site B, AKA Isla Sorna.



So, there wouldn't be much use for wealth, allegiances, contacts, and so forth, and pretty much all of the social interactions would be with other player characters. Oh, and there'd be lots of action, too. Which is sort of the point.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds interesting, and not the normal sort of fare for d20 Modern.  Count me in if you get enough players.


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm interested as a player if you don't mind a complete noob. I'm a long time D&D DM+player, but haven't tried d20 Modern yet.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

Noobs are fine by me...I guess I will be GMing this one, just for the fun of it. I still have yet to choose the starting level, however, and the stat generation method. Probably 25 point point-buy, and level 3, but don't quote me on that. Also, a good reason for being on a non-stop flight from south america to LAX would be good...I have a soft spot in my heart for research scientists working on the south pole, so keep that in mind. It doesn't have to be a _good_ reason. In fact 'because I found a great deal on a website to get to Las Vegas from New York via Chile' would work, if that's all you could think of.

EDITED: Two more spots, #5 has been taken by somebody I know IRL who wanted to join in, but has yet to make his ENWorld account.

Here's the current list
1.) Insight
2.) nopantsyet (great name, by the way)
3.) Zaarin
4.) Free
5.)*My friend, who will probably go by Ooga-Booga


----------



## Zaarin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm willing to play, I've been playing d20 Modern for a while, but I've not pbp'ed very long. So if its okay, I'd like to play.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah, that'd be fine. I'll add you to the list.

One spot left. I'll have the adventure ready to start playing by monday or tuesday, hopefully, and I'll be able to give better details about the character creation tomorrow morning. However, I have to get to bed now.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd be interested I think.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

I was thinking of making a retired US military medi-vac pilot who is now flying supply runs for the scientists working at the various Antarctic research stations.  At level 3, he would be a Dedicated 2/Tough 1, with the Military occupation.  Not sure about skills yet, but definitely Pilot and Medicine and maybe some Survival.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a tentative character ready to roll, depending on what it is you need from us at this time.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok, Nac, you're in.

That's everybody, eh? Sounds good...

Level 3, 25-point point-buy, average (as in '4 every odd level, 5 every even level for d8' hp), and the only equipment you have that works is your clothes, and any small water-proof objects that you could have taken on a plane with you in a pocket.

Military characters are discouraged, but former non-front-line-soldiers (like medi-vac pilots or MPs) are fine. Social characters won't get much use out of their best skills and abilities, but that's not to say that you'd be useless.

Post your characters here in any format you like, and I'll try to check over them, then post to a thread in the RG.

Current list of active players:
1.) Insight
2.) nopantsyet (great name, by the way)
3.) Zaarin
4.) Nac Mac Feegle
5.)*My friend, who will probably go by Ooga-Booga on the forums


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

*MAJ. NEWTON VANCE (US Army, Ret.)*
DEDICATED 2, TOUGH 1

*ABILITY SCORES*
Str 10 (+0)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 15 (+2)
Cha 9 (-1)

*BASE ATTACK*: +1
*BASE DEFENSE*: +2
*DEFENSE*: 13
*HIT POINTS*: 23
*FORT*: +5
*REF*: +1
*WILL*: +4

*SKILLS*: Climb (1) +1, Listen (4) +6, Navigate (5) +7, Pilot (6) +9, Repair (1) +2, Spot (5) +7, Survival (6) +8, Swim (1) +2, Treat Injury (5) +11.

*FEATS*: Advanced Firearms, Air Vehicle Op - Helicopters, Medical Expert, Personal Firearms, Vehicle Expert.

*TALENTS*: Healing Knack (Dedicated), Remain Conscious (Tough).

*EQUIPMENT*: On his person, Vance wears a light beige shortsleeved shirt, cargo shorts, flip-flops (no socks), and a baseball cap (Red Sox).  In his pockets would be a wallet, cell phone, his passport, and key to an airport locker.  This is what he would have packed into a suitcase for the trip home:  Six changes of clothes, a pair of military-style steel-toed boots, a small tool set, a set of aerial navigation maps showing South America and Antarctica, a PDA with his personal info and contact list, a multi-tool pocket knife thing, and his lucky horseshoe.

*BACKGROUND NOTES*:
 29 Years old, hails from Braintree, MA.  Son of an Anglican minister.
 Briefly attended Our Lady of Grace Seminary in Boston before joining the US Army in 1986.
 Served in Germany 1987-1990 and went through Army Medical School to become a Corpsman.  Also attended Search & Rescue School in 1990.
 Went through Helicopter School just before the Gulf War in 1991.
 Served as medi-vac pilot in Kuwait and Iraq 1991-92.
 Earned Silver Star in 1993.
 Served in 1st Air Cav, Ft Bliss, TX 1993-1994.
 Retired from US Army in 1995.
 Now works as Helicopter Pilot for National Science Foundation, delivering supplies to science stations in Antarctica.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Ok, there's the key post that grants the <secret> plot twist...




Wow, filled up pretty quick when you gave the plot twist.    Looks like it will be an intresting game.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 6, 2004)

I think I'll go straight tough 3.

Basic character concept:  An ex-member of the Russian mafia in the U.S.S.R., he emigrated to the U.S. when it became apparent that the communist regime (and much of the corruption inherent in it that had made his position so profitable) would collapse.  Upon arriving in America, he started up a small weapons store, which he owns and runs.  He is now technically legal, but still sells weapons to "shady" people.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 7, 2004)

Nac: What would your character be doing on his way north from south armerica on a fairly standard airliner?

Insight: Looks good.

Everybody else: you know what to do.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 7, 2004)

He could have been in South America on a business trip (concluding a purchase or sale) or he could simply be on vacation I suppose.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 7, 2004)

Nac: Vacation sounds best, but a sale sounds like it might be good.

Insight: I have an idea for your trip north; visiting the family after several months of working in Antarctica...I guess it would be early summer (in the northern hemisphere), so the 4th of july might be a good reason for a reunion.

Everybody else: I've started work on getting the idea turned into an adventure, and ought to be ready on sunday or monday (I would be ready tomorrow, but I'll be busy all day).


----------



## nopantsyet (Aug 7, 2004)

Oops. I just read the spoiler for the first time and it's really not grabbing my interest for my first modern game, so I'm going to vacate my spot for somebody who'll be more interested.

Thanks.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, sorry to see you go. I think I'll be going ahead and bringing it down to four players, since that's all we really need.

So, the current list is...
1.) Insight
2.) Zaarin
3.) Nac Mac Feegle
4.)*My friend, who will probably go by Ooga-Booga on the forums

So, for those of you other than Insight, post those characters some time soon.

As for Newton, he looks about right, except of course for those things he would have with him on the plane, but have yet to determine.


----------



## Zaarin (Aug 9, 2004)

I just found out i'll be out for two days, so i'm going to have to bow out. Thanks for letting me get a chance to play though.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 9, 2004)

At the rate things are going (in terms of getting characters posted), we probably won't be ready to start until the day after tomorrow, or thursday. If you still don't think you'd like to stay, then I'll open up the spot.


----------



## ooga-buga (Aug 10, 2004)

Ahh, Galithorn, you know me well.  It is ooga-buga BTW.  Okay, I usually play a diplomat and have no problems with doing so this time.  Guess I'll a Charismatic character!

Hum...my character:  A bright young lass, my character (Aysha) lives in Death Valley.  Dream of being president (or some other position of importance), but has issues of being in any of position of power due to gender.  Till the world gets over the sexism thing, she is having to work as a consultant for a salt mining company named....Galithorn and Sons(?).

She has little as far as worldly possessions, which may contribute to her lack of politician (no real campaign).  Aysha lives alone in a solar powered Winnebago and gets around on a dirt bike.  She has little need for anything other than gas, food and water.

My character hates her job, but loves to help others.  Everyone few years, she will go on a six-month contract for the JFK Peace Corps.  In this case she was sent to South America to help educate the public on their AIDs epidemic.

LVL 3 Charismatic
Age: 23

Stats:
Str - 8
Dex - 13
Con - 12
Int - 14
Wiz - 12
Cha - 16

Skillz:
Bluff - 7 (10)
Diplomacy - 7 (11, extra +1 for being White Collar)
Gather Info- 7 (10)
Research - 7 (9, Class skill, thanks to White Collar occupation)
Drive - 3.5 (7.5, Not a class skill and there is no 'New Class Skill' feat...ugh, Skill emphasis)
Perform (Wind Interment) - 7 (10)
Knowledge (Popular Culture) - 5 (7)
Knowledge (Current Events) - 5 (7)
Knowledge (Civics) - 6 (8)
Knowledge (Business) - 5 (7)

Feat:  Skill Emphasis (Drive)

Talents:
Charm
Favor


----------



## ooga-buga (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay, left out some things like HP...which is 20.  I guess it would make more sense that a politician would got for inspiration instead.  So instead of Charm and Favor, I will have Coordinate and Inspiration.
Base Attack: 1
AC: 12
Wealth: 3
Rep: 2
Possessions are few, but include various luggage (basically clothing), a Chanter, and a French Horn!  I also have paper, a few pens, and a Pin Striped suit, a red button-up shirt to go under it, a red tie with flowers on it (another shade of red) that look good with the shirt (It being a Jerry Garcia original).  Dress shoes as well as some casual Merrells.  A comb and one of those things you roll over your clothes in order to get hair off (you know...).


----------



## ooga-buga (Aug 10, 2004)

White Yes yes...forgot saves I was just reminded...ugh.  Okay...
Fort: 3
Ref: 3
Will: 2
Okay...Okay...Think I'm done this time...Okay...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 10, 2004)

Ooga Buga the way you add skillls to your class list, is through your occupation.


----------



## ooga-buga (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I noticed.  I fit in the White Collar catigory which does not allow the skill I wanted.  This is my first D20 Modern, but it should not be to different.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2004)

I have added Newton Vance's equipment to his stat listing.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 10, 2004)

I think I'll have to drop out of this game, I don't have enough time in my life.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmm... that's not good.  How many players does that leave us with?  Just two?


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ignore*

Ignore


----------



## Zaarin (Aug 10, 2004)

Ignore Cdsaint, I just forgot to log out of his profile. I'm home earlier than I thought so my character will be up later today, either around 5pm or 10pm.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 10, 2004)

*Still need players?*

If you're still looking for characters, I'm interested.  I have to run off at the moment, but if you want me in I can post a character tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 11, 2004)

You're in! Looks like we do in fact have enough players...

So, now we'll be accepting alternates only...let's say...two of em.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my character.  Hope it's OK.

*Carlos Soares*

Tough Hero Level 3
Occupation: Athlete (Climb, Jump, Tumble)
Allegiances: Teacher, Career, Honor

*Hit Dice* 3D8+9 (30 HP)
*Massive Damage Threshold* 16
*Initiative* +1
*Defense* 13 (10 base, +1 Dex, +1 Class, +1 Equipment) (14 in melee)
*BAB* +2, *Melee* +1, *Ranged* +3
*Action Points*: 15

*STR* 14 +2
*DEX* 12 +1
*CON* 16 +3
*INT* 12 +1
*WIS* 9 -1
*CHA* 8 -1

*Saves* 
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +2
Will: +0

*Talents*
Endurance
DR 1

*Feats*
Defensive Martial Arts (+1 Defense in melee) (Regular Starting Feat)
Brawl (+1 to hit, 1d6+2 unarmed) (Regular Starting Feat)
Archaic Weapons Proficiency (Athlete)
Combat Throw (+2 to Trip, 2nd lvl bonus feat)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Class Feature)
Endurance (+4 to some CON checks, 3rd Character Level)

*Skills*
Balance +6 (4 ranks +1 Dex +1 Occupation)
Climb +6 (4 ranks +2 Str)
Drive +5 (4 ranks +1 Dex)
Jump +5 (2 ranks +2 Str +1 Occupation)
Knowledge(Streetwise) +3 (2 ranks +1 Int)
Profession(Tournament Fighter) +1 (2 ranks -1 Wis)
Read/Write Language (2 ranks) ..Portuguese (free)
..English
..Spanish

Speak Language (2 ranks)
..Portuguese (free)
..English
..Spanish
Tumble +8 (6 ranks +1 Dex +1 Occupation)

*Wealth Bonus* +5
*Action Points* 6

*Equipment*

Suitcase full of clothes including judogi
Zippo lighter
Several martial arts magazines (in English for practice)

*Description*
Carlos is not an especially large man, but he is very solidly built.  He wears his black hair very short and usually maintains a somber expression.

*Bio*
Carlos grew up on the mean streets of Sao Paolo.  At the age of 11 he started hanging around on a street corner near a Jiu-Jitsu school.  One of the instructors took an interest in the quiet kid with the serious expression and started letting him watch classes.  Carlos was hooked and was soon working out in the gym daily.  He cleaned the place and did odd jobs to pay for his training and became something of a school mascot.  This kept him too busy to get involved with the gangs that were rampant in the area, though he had a few run-ins with them.  By the time he was 15 he had left home (his family having more or less disintegrated in the meantime) and moved into the back room of the school.
Now a young man, earning a salary teaching at the school, Carlos has started competing regionally.  Last year placed fifth in his weight class in a national tournament.  He is determined to build a career for himself and eventually hopes to move to america to open a Jiu-Jitsu school of his own.  As part of that goal he has taken English language courses at the local college and is looking forward to scouting out America.
His teacher Gastão Rodrigues is about to compete in a Vale Tudo tournament in Los Angeles.  Carlos was to accompany him, but the airline overbooked the flight and Carlos got bumped.  They re-routed him through Chile and now he's traveling alone to LA.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey everybody; great characters so far! Once Zaarin posts his, I'll copy them over to a thread in the Rogue's Gallery, in some format I have yet to figure out.


----------



## Zaarin (Aug 11, 2004)

I figured every group needs a know it all.  

*Gregory Kinson* 
Smart 3 (Technician(+1 Computer Use, Repair, Craft(Electronics)))

*Ability Scores* 
Str 10 +0
Dex 12 +1
Con 12 +1
Int 16 +3
Wis 10 +0
Cha 11 +0

AC: 12
Base attack: +1
Initiative: +1
Reputation: +1
Fortitude save: +2
Reflex save: +2
Will save: +2
Action points: 15


*Feats*
Archaic Weapon Proficiency
Gearhead
Cautious
Endurace
Simple weapon Proficiency


*Skills* 
Craft (Mechanical)+9 (6 ranks,+3 Int)
Craft (Electronic) +10 (6 ranks,+3 Int,+1 occupation)
Computer Use +15 (6 ranks,+3 Int,+1 occupation,+3 Savant,+2 Gearhead)
Disable Device +14 (6 ranks,+3 Int, +3 Savant, +2 Cautious)
Knowledge (Technology) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Profession +6 (6 ranks)
Repair +12 (6 Ranks, +3 Int, +1 occupation, +2 Gearhead)
Research +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Search +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Navigate +9 (6 ranks, 3 Int)
Speak and Read 3 additional languages

Languages:
English
German
Spanish
Japanese

Talents
Savant (Disable Device, Computer Use)


Equipment
A set of casual clothes, A passport, beeper,  
A laptop (though probably gone), Electronic tool kit, 4 Snickers bars,and a camer, with 4 rolls of film with vacation photos.

Gregory Kinson
*32 years old, from Harik,SD
*Went to South Dakota state college
*Took a job in IBM in 1984, then left for Microsoft in 1991
*Constantly goes to Rennaissance Fairs
*Took a 3 day job for his company in Argentina then spent a week vacatin in Buenos Aires


Sorry about the wait for my character Galethorn.


Btw Insight, you should only have 2 Talents.


----------



## Insight (Aug 11, 2004)

Zaarin said:
			
		

> Btw Insight, you should only have 2 Talents.




I saw that.  Fixed.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, copying characters over to a thread in the Rogue's gallery...I'll post a link later.

Oh, and by the way, the game will heceforth be known as...

"Marooned!"

So, just for the heck of it, I'll also describe what you first see, before I actually start the thread on which we'll actually be playing.
-----------------------------

Things couldn't have been better; a good movie, smooth flying, and it looked like you were going to arrive a few minutes early for a change. Unfortunately, all of that came to an abrupt halt when a thundering explosion--coming from the tail end of the plane--tore through the Mexican DC-10's cabin. As the plane started plummeting towards the moon-lit pacific ocean, your life flashed before your eyes. As it struck, everything went black.

You weren't dead, though; it couldn't have been more than a minute later when you found yourself floating with the flotsam from your downed plane. You couldn't see or hear much of anything, and could do little more than float. As the sun slowly came over the eastern horizon, you saw that you were little more than a mile out from a large, heavily forested island. With a little effort, you managed to reach it, and found yourself climbing ashore. Looking around, you saw ten or so other disheveled survivors on the beach, along with a large amount of luggage from the plane.

--------------------------------

So, that's how things begin. Anyway, I better get back to posting those characters.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's the RG thread; http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1703512


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 17, 2004)

BUMP!

The boards are back up, and I'd like to make sure everybody knows this and is ready before I start the game. Oh, and does anybody have corrections to their characters they'd like me to make in the RG post before we begin?


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2004)

Not me.  I'm ready and rarin' to go!


----------



## Zaarin (Aug 18, 2004)

Ready and waiting. (Patiently)


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 19, 2004)

Just waiting on Ooga-Buga. Hopefully, I'll be able to tell him next time I see him log on to MSN...


----------



## ooga-buga (Aug 21, 2004)

Galithorn has terable memory...Okay, I'm here!


----------



## AteoFiel (Aug 23, 2004)

Still looking for alts?


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry, I'm going to have to bail out.  I am involved in too many of these games already, and my schedule is probably too tight for me to post regularly enough to be a factor.

Good luck with the game!


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 1, 2004)

*Gha!!*

Sorry everybody! Summer ended before I could get this started, and with school starting, I won't have time to GM this game. Again, I'm very sorry, and hope I'll be able to do this adventure some day.


----------

